
BATS: startup the stock exchange - dschoon
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2008/09/11/capitalists-of-the-prairie.print.html
======
badwetter
Some people question if it's systems like BATS that encourage market
volatility because of it's preprogramed buy/sells on penny fluctuations.

